# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-27 и МиГ-31. Килп-Явр, одна лётная смена.

## An-Z

Этим блоком фотографий логично продолжаю тему "Су-27-полёты". После летней учёбы в Бесовце, личный состав истребительных полков 6ВА ВВС и ПВО завершил очередной этап боевой подготовки ракетными стрельбами.
Пока что несколько фоток, возможно потом будет выложена статья уже опубликованная тут: http://www.take-off.ru/

----------


## An-Z

готовится разведчик погоды..

----------


## Foxbat

Спасибо за интересные фото и щедрое разрешение!

----------


## An-Z

:Wink:   да на здоровье! чего жлобствовать то...
Продолжаю..

----------


## Maximus_G

Класс! Спасибо.

----------


## AC

Спасибо, Андрей!
Бум покупать журнал и с интересом читать заметку...
А на обложке тоже Ваша карточка?

----------


## Serega

Андрей, Респект!!!

классные фотки!!! Можно ли узнать, по какому принципу они вешают сорбцию и применяется ли она в полете?

----------


## airwolf

Спасиба Андрей! классный репортаж!

----------


## 378

а я думал что в килп-яврах никого уж нету . эти самолеты там постоянно базируются? :?:

----------


## AC

> а я думал что в килп-яврах никого уж нету. эти самолеты там постоянно базируются? :?:


http://murman.rfn.ru/rnews.html?id=11071&cid=7

----------


## An-Z

> Спасибо, Андрей!
> Бум покупать журнал и с интересом читать заметку...
> А на обложке тоже Ваша карточка?


Пожалста.. да, фотка моя..




> Можно ли узнать, по какому принципу они вешают сорбцию и применяется ли она в полете?


Принцип прост, одно изделие на звено - положено по штату, да, применяется..





> а я думал что в килп-яврах никого уж нету . эти самолеты там постоянно базируются?


 8)  Ну да, никого нигде нет.. это всё фотомонтаж! Нам всё только кажется..
"Не спешите нас хоронить..." (с)

----------


## Foxbat

Вах! :shock:

----------


## Антоха

МиГ-31 ну просто красавцы!!! Ура МиГам!!!! Вы только посмотрите каковы Они! Фотографу респект за эти кадры! :) 

З.Ы.: ну и фону из су-27 тоже мерси :lol:

----------


## An-Z

> ..Ура МиГам!!!! Вы только посмотрите каковы Они! Фотографу респект за эти кадры! :) :lol:


 :lol: Вишь..и мигоедов не забыл!!  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

и ишшо..

----------


## An-Z

смеркалось..

----------


## An-Z

8)

----------


## Мелихов Александр

*An-Z*
Молодец, фотки хороши...

----------


## An-Z

Стемнело окончательно , но тем не менее пытаюсь ещё что то снимать..

----------

Спасибо,спасибо,спасибо!!!    :lol:               А МИГи-- Мончегорские? :?:

----------

Нет, там давно ПВОшный полк разогнали, остались разведчики..

----------


## F70173

Шикарный репортаж!!!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Андрей you're the best!  :D  :D

----------


## maxik

а где САБы и ракеты?))) смену когда были стрельбы не застал? красотища.......!

----------


## 154

*An-Z*, большое спасибо за красивые снимки и возможность "побывать" на полетах этих красавцев в прекрасном крае.

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, спасибо за фото!  :)

----------


## An-Z

Благодарю всех за высокую оценку моих усилий остановить мгновенье и передать его вам..




> а где САБы и ракеты?))) смену когда были стрельбы не застал? красотища.......!


Увы, Макс, как всегда, удача лишь поманила своим крылом... вместо трёх лётных смен, на которые надеялся попасть, провели две, т.к. пару дней шёл снег, в конечном счёте дата стрельб тоже долго "плавала" и окончательно "уплыла" от выделенного мне многими обстоятельствами куска времени.. Но отчаиваться не стоит, ибо есть люди разделяющие наши увлечения и они сделали кучу фоток на этих стрельбах, кое что выкладываю сейчас, остальное позже..
P.S. Оговариваю сразу, фотки размещёные ниже не мои, поэтому размерчик будет более "жлобский", но надеюсь на восприятии это мало скажется.. :) Аффтарам респект завсегда и пиво при встрече!

----------


## An-Z

немножко неба..

----------


## An-Z

в небе над Кольским..

----------


## An-Z

там же

----------


## AC

> Спасибо,спасибо,спасибо!!!    :lol:               А МИГи-- Мончегорские? :?:


МиГи из Котласа...

----------


## AC

*An-Z*
Андрей, я прочел статью и у меня возник один вопрос...
По тексту: "...Прибыли для участия в ракетных стрельбах *четыре* истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-31 из Котласа...".
Но в фоторепортаже фигурируют *пять* бортов -- №№20, 25, 72 синие и №№60, 79 красные.
Как енто понимать???  :D 
И еще... В журнале совсем зажали по размеру до "спичечного коробка" фото Су-27 №36 синий (ракурс 3/4 сзади) с рисунками на хвосте. Нельзя ли ее дать здесь нормальным размером?

----------


## An-Z

:lol:  Вот востроглазый.. один из бортов с прошлогодних учений... надеюсь не в обиде?
К сожалению журнала я ещё не видел, так что  о какой конкретно фотке 36 борта идёт речь, не знаю..

----------


## AC

> :lol:  Вот востроглазый... один из бортов с прошлогодних учений... надеюсь не в обиде?


Ага! Тогда даже понятно какой...  :D 




> К сожалению журнала я ещё не видел, так что  о какой конкретно фотке 36 борта идёт речь, не знаю...


Спасибо. Да, вид этот, только в журнал взяли аналогичный кадр без военнослужащего на хвосте...  :D

----------


## AC

Андрей, а не знаете ли часом, за что наносятся разные звездочки двух видов (красные и с бомбочками) как на том же 36-м -- IMG_8660.JPG???...

----------


## An-Z

знаю, красная звёздочка - уничтоженная мишень, белая звёздочка с силуэтом бомбы - вылет на постановку мишеней..

----------


## AC

Спасибо большое...

----------

Спасибо за репортаж.

Интересно, в строю ли еще тот Су-27, что "Ориона" таранил в свое время?

----------


## An-Z

в строю и даже летает..

----------


## AC

> в строю и даже летает..


Так "36 синий" это он?  :shock:  :?:

----------


## An-Z

:)  ну не всёж так прямолинейно, уже писалось неоднократно, что номер его после столкновения был перекрашен на 38, а потом ещё раз.. но отметка на самолёте " в память" о событии нанесена..

----------


## andrew_78

> да на здоровье! чего жлобствовать то...


ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА! Андрей, гранд-респект! А что за борт №28 можно узнать поподробнее?

----------

к сожалению, борт, таранивший "Орион" уже давно не летает. Вот его фото и интересный рисунок на левом борту - "сбитый "Орион"

----------


## AC

> к сожалению, борт, таранивший "Орион" уже давно не летает. Вот его фото и интересный рисунок на левом борту - "сбитый "Орион"


Можно узнать, в каком году сделаны эти кадры?

----------

снимки сделаны ориентировочно 5-7 лет назад

----------


## An-Z

> снимки сделаны ориентировочно 5-7 лет назад


 :lol: Даже мне тяжело вспомнить, когда я сделал эти фотографии...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

замечательные фотографии, огромное спасибо! словно снова побывал в Килпах...

----------


## Nazar

> Сообщение от Anonymous
> 
> снимки сделаны ориентировочно 5-7 лет назад
> 
> 
>  :lol: Даже мне тяжело вспомнить, когда я сделал эти фотографии...


Вот так обычно и бывает. :lol:

----------


## AC

> :lol: Даже мне тяжело вспомнить, когда я сделал эти фотографии...


Ну, хотя бы так -- это 90-е гг. или уже 2000-е?

----------


## An-Z

скорей всего 2001 или 2002, точнее не вспомню.. надо смотреть негативы

----------


## AC

> скорей всего 2001 или 2002


Спасибо.

----------


## Акула

А нет покрупней эмблемы , которая перед б\н?  http://forum.airforce.ru/download.php?id=2890/

----------


## штурман Ту-95мс

Я дико извиняюсь, но не могли бы навести меня на ту историю про сбитый "Орион". Что-то я это пропустил в силу своей неопытности... Заранее спасибо

----------


## AC

> Я дико извиняюсь, но не могли бы навести меня на ту историю про сбитый "Орион". Что-то я это пропустил в силу своей неопытности... Заранее спасибо


http://www.airforce.ru/awm/hotsky/hotsky3.htm

"...Наиболее серьезный случай произошел уже в годы перестройки над Норвежским морем. 13 сентября 1987 г. вдоль советских территориальных вод летел Р-ЗВ Orion из состава 333-й АЭ ВВС Норвегии. Его сопровождал на Су-27 ст. л-т Василий Цимбал из 941-го ИАП 10-ой Армии ПВО. "Норвежец" вылетел с авиабазы Аннейя и вел разведку перемещений кораблей СФ. Во время взаимных маневра самолетов произошло столкновение в воздухе. С вышедшим из строя крайним правым двигателем и поврежденными на нем лопастями, "Орион" все-таки дошел к себе на базу. Су-27 также благополучно сел на аэродроме Килп-Яр.** При расследовании инцидента обеими сторонами была признана вина как норвежского экипажа, так и советского пилота, но все закончилось взаимными извинениями.

** По некоторым сведениям, В. Цимбала направили в район, где выполняли отработку боевой задачи наши подводные лодки и где появился норвежский противолодочный "Орион", начавший ставить гидроакустические буи. Советскому летчику было приказано воспрепятствовать этому. Вначале он пытался отжимать норвежца, затем вышел вперед - так, чтобы "Орион" попал в струю от Су-27. "Норвежец" пытался "стряхнуть" назойливого соседа, уменьшая скорость, но даже на его минимальной скорости "Су" уверенно держался рядом и даже мог маневрировать. Есть версия, что Цимбал, выйдя вперед окатил "Орион" топливом, включив аварийный слив. Однако "норвежец" упорно продолжал патрулирование. Во время очередного сближения Р-З сделал резкий маневр .. Прим. ред."


http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...nt=70&mode=all

----------


## Nazar

В статье этих господ 
Александр КОТЛОБОВСКИЙ(Киев)Игорь СЕИДОВ
(Ашхабад)
Написано столько бреда( про Цимбала ничего не говорю) , а то что имеет хоть какуюто связь с реальностью переврано с точностью до наоборот, что верить этим писакам могут только дети или весьма впечатлительные граждане. Я улыбнулся, отец прочитал первый абзац, буркнул под нос и вышел
Вот два примера (статью полностью читать не стал)
  "25 мая 1968 г. в Норвежском море пропал советский самолет-разведчик Ту-16Р. О его судьбе ничего не известно, связь с самолетом пропала сразу же после доклада экипажа о том, что в таком-то районе обнаружен американский авианосец "Эссекс". Есть подозрения, что он был сбит ВМС США, но американцы отрицают свою причастность к исчезновению Ту-16Р."
 Экипаж Плиева, подняли в тот-же день и передали останки , вместе с обломками самолета , ВМФ СФ
"В патрульном полете в Атлантике Ту-95 был подвергнут перехвату тремя истребителями F-4 Phantom ВМФ США. Один из них, совершая рисковый пролет под крылом советского самолета, врезался хвостом в крыло Ту-95. Экипаж F-4 катапультировался, а советские летчики с трудом довели поврежденную машину до базы и посадили."
 И здесь все неправда, вместо Ту-95 тот-же Ту-16 из 967одрап, фантом сел в Норвегии
"В начале 80-х годов выполнявший в Атлантике патрульный полет Ту-16 был перехвачен тремя новейшими палубными истребителями ВМФ США F-18A Hornet. Пытаясь сбить советский самолет с курса, они делали опасные маневры, вплоть до атаки в лоб, и "доигрались" до того, что два F-18 столкнулись прямо над Ту-16 и взорвались в воздухе: один пилот погиб, другой катапультировался. Взрывом был поврежден и Ту-16, но мужетво и мастерство экипажа и на этот раз спасли положение"
Такой факт вообще не имел место быть на СФ
А теперь задайтесь вопросом, стоит ли верить этим господам.? :D

----------


## AC

> В статье этих господ 
> Александр КОТЛОБОВСКИЙ(Киев)Игорь СЕИДОВ
> (Ашхабад)
> Написано столько бреда (про Цимбала ничего не говорю) , а то что имеет хоть какуюто связь с реальностью переврано с точностью до наоборот, что верить этим писакам могут только дети или весьма впечатлительные граждане.


Ну, звиняйте...  :oops: 
Я руководствовался только одним -- если уж итересующий материал есть прямо на www.airforce.ru, то лучше дать ссылку на него... 
 :)

----------


## sss

к статье Котлобовского и Сеидова я приложил руку (наверное, даже обе) - и все фото доставал (в частности, сбитого 707-го) и текст дополнял

абзац, касающийся Цимбала и обстоятельств его самого известного полета написаны со слов его сослуживцев и других летчиков авиации ПВО - так что там могут быть некоторые неточности, но вряд ли будет полный бред

а верить или не верить - каждый решает сам

----------


## кряк

про орион , написано в близком приближении , вообщем и без деталей .
Но то что это было факт

----------


## Chizh

Уважаемый An-Z
Спасибо за замечательные фотографии!
У меня вопрос, есть ли у вас еще фотографии бомбы САБ-250? Очень хотелось бы получить другие виды. 
К сожалению в интернете с фотографиями подобных девайсов очень плохо, а нам бы хотелось сделать более подробную модель для авиасимулятора серии ЛОКОН.
Если есть возможность кинте фото бомб на почту chizh()eagle.ru

С уважением
Андрей Чиж
ED

----------


## Котков Андрей

Беседовал с сослуживцами Цимбала в Крымске  (куда его перевели после этого случая, где он погиб в результате несчастного случая и похоронен) - по словам самого Цимбала это был не первый его инциндент, до этого он уже отгонял корабль из зоны учений, поливая его топливом.

В этот раз он решил не сливать топливо, а пристроится к Ориону блокируя сброс ГАБ и выдавливая его, но норвег то-ли умышленно то-ли случайно сам стал "валится" на него, в результате чего рубанул лопастями крайнего слева двигателя по "пилотке" правого киля.

----------


## Alexandr

Да, пишут многое и разное,но одно могу сказать точно-мало этим козлам на Орионе досталось.Извините за ненормативную лексику.Просто как говориться нахлынули воспоминания,а дело вот в чём.Наш случай не попал не в одну сводку ,так как для местных ребят это был очередной дежурный вылет,а нам пришлось основательно понервничать.В 88году наши Ан-12БКППС взлетели с Килп-Явра и начали работу на местную ПВО /полёт в зону постановки помех в районе нейтральных вод/.Работали парами и вдруг стрелок сообщает что к нам быстро приближаеться наш ведомый и в этот же момент прерываеться связь и с землёй и с ведомым.Потом стрелок говорит "Это чужой-Орион"и тут эти придурки начинают нам демонстрировать своё лётное мастерство.Полёт крыло в крыло так что 1-1,5м их правой консоли висел над нашей левой,потом ныряет под нами на другую сторону так что стрелок орёт "Я эту ...... сейчас ногами оттолкну".И это продолжаеться в течении 5 минут,сделать ничего нельзя ,летим по определённому маршруту и наш Ан-12 /60-62т/конечно не Су-27 и таких классных манёвров выполнить не может.В общем оставалось одно, не поддаваться на провокации и вспоминать всю их родню до седьмого колена не злым тихим словом.И вдруг к нашей великой радости эта херня закончилась,потому что они мотанули в сторону нейтральных вод так быстро ,что нам показалось они врубили взлётный режим.Мы даже не поняли что произошло,а буквально через минуту слева зависла наша Сушка,задержавшись на пару секунд пилот махнул нам рукой и затем пошёл за Орионом , а мы смахнув холодный пот и закончив полёт по маршруту вернулись на аэродром.Как нам потом сказали местные пилоты -это для них обычное дело гонять этих молодчиков от наших границ и что после 87года стало по спокойнее- не так зарываются.Так что случай с В.Цимбалом заметно поохладил их пыл,за что ему заслуженная слава и вечная память.Пилотам с Килп-Явра старым и молодым огромный привет ,спасибо за ваше мастерство /которое не пропьёшь и в карты не проиграешь/,чистого неба и мягких посадок.

----------


## рустэмс

Я,бывш.гв.майор,знал Василия еще по службе в Латвии.Я бывший АОшник,и считаю,что все,что он сделал было правильно.А все остальные комментарии и воспоминания ,в кавычках конечно,не виновных и не причастных,просто рассказы.И вечная ему память,если он погиб,как здесь пишут.Надо было показать этим сытым свиньям,что русские летчики тоже-"не пальцем пханые",а тем более на таких самолетах,полеты на которых тем свиньям и не снились!На мой взгляд,этот случай сродни подвигу В.Талалихина и другим героям!А злопыхателям из теплых кресел из Москвы я советую заткнуться,коли вы сами да бетонке никогда не стояли.С ув.Рустэмс,из-за граници.

----------


## Антоха

К сожалению, как показывает мой личный опыт, писать ИСТОРИЮ со слов "свидетелей" или "сослуживцев", совершенно гиблое дело:-( Годы прибавляют любым событиям массу "подробностей"...
Приведу пример. Сейчас заканчиваю (хотя в этом тоже не уверен) описание угона МиГ-29 в Турцию господином Зуевым. Так вот за два года, что я этим случаем занимаюсь, услышал и записал ровно СЕМЬ версий тех событий!!! 
Одна только стычка между Зуевым и караульным (при которой никого кроме них небыло) имеет четыре сценария :cry:  
Если собрать всё воедино, то можно такую сказку выдать народу... мама дорогая....

----------


## vomit airways

> К сожалению, как показывает мой личный опыт, писать ИСТОРИЮ со слов "свидетелей" или "сослуживцев", совершенно гиблое дело


Полностью согласен! (см. тему Су-33 против израильских F-16...)
Особенно если "оппоненты", сидя у себя "на печи", знают обо всем лучше чем непосредственные участники событий...
Настояще личности и профессионалы сразу зачисляются этими "оппонентами" в дураки, неучи и алкаши. Так ведь легче скрасить собственную убогость...

----------


## Van der VAN

Поясните пожалуйста! На данный ресурс попал прямо с сайта авиабазы Килп-Ярве http://gv470iap.narod.ru/reference/reference.html , на котором прямым текстом сообщается об её расформировании в 2001 году!!! Как и ещё ряда других а/баз! Например в Мончегорске, Рогачево (Нов. Земля), Африканда... 
И ещё хотелось бы узнать в каких случаях на Су-27 применяются НЕСТАНДАРТНЫЕ ВАРИАНТЫ ОКРАСКИ носового обтекателя РЛС в зеленый и черный цвета? А также частично вертикального оперения этими же цветами???
За инфу буду очень благодарен.
Фотки классные!

----------


## Nazar

вы верите тому что написано на сайте ?, или своим собственым глазам.(я имею ввиду фото)
в килпах и монче летают, в мончегорске посокращали конечно большую часть, но две эскадрилии еще летают.

----------


## Van der VAN

а можно как-нить узнать больше подробностей? где и что сократили и где вообще имеются действующие а/базы для су/миг-27/29?

----------


## Nazar

миг-27 в частях уже не летает.
а остальное вам зачем?

----------


## An-Z

> Поясните пожалуйста! На данный ресурс попал прямо с сайта авиабазы Килп-Ярве http://gv470iap.narod.ru/reference/reference.html , на котором прямым текстом сообщается об её расформировании в 2001 году!!! Как и ещё ряда других а/баз! Например в Мончегорске, Рогачево (Нов. Земля), Африканда... 
> И ещё хотелось бы узнать в каких случаях на Су-27 применяются НЕСТАНДАРТНЫЕ ВАРИАНТЫ ОКРАСКИ носового обтекателя РЛС в зеленый и черный цвета? А также частично вертикального оперения этими же цветами???
> За инфу буду очень благодарен.
> Фотки классные!


Читайте внимательнее! То сайт Африканды, скорей всего, её и сократили, после чего матчасть обоих полков была объединена, а  941 ИАП получил новое наименование..
Чёрный цвет новового обтекателя рлс в строевых частях скорей всего не имел ни один самолёт, бывает визуально 1/3 конуса выглядит более тёмной из-за игры светотени, а возможно из-за особенностей чехления.. из завода они выходили крашенные в один цвет, зелёный или белый, без вариантов..

----------


## Van der VAN

An-Z,
Извините, поленился нормально написать. Имелось в виду СУ-27  и Миг-29. Что касается интерес в отношении а/баз, то присутствует надежда раздобыть декали одной из ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИХ частей, чтобы в дальнейшем их использовать при сборке модели СУшки. Да и вообще хотелось бы спать спокойно, зная что небо Северо-Запада РФ надежно защищено от посегательств НАТОвских империалистов на нашу Родину.  :Smile:  Ну, и ещё присутствует большое любопытство, если честно! В общем все, что мне известно по данному вопрсу, взято не в последнюю очередь с данного ресурса. А/полк в Лодейном поле с СУ-27, ещё в Лен области где-то имеется ГИАП с Миг-29, Миг-31 в Громово той же Л Обл., и соответственно Килп-Явр с Су-27. Ещё Миги 29 на Кубинке и в Луховицах  и Су в Савастлейке (но эт уже не Северо-Запад)Этим мои познания и ограничены, хотелось бы из пополнить. Да и замечу, что данный вопрос секретным не является, так как по условиям договора с НАТО РФ обязана предоставлять все данные о своих базах и в/ч.

An-Z,
Я не очень понимаю, как можно в сообщение закачивать картинки, (просят мой URL???), иначе у вас была бы возможность убедиться, что речь идет именно о черном цвете. Неоднократно приходилось видеть черную покраску на фотках в книгах. Так у меня есть фотка Су б/н-14. Как сообщается этот самолет разбился во время шоу в городе Сальгареды (Италия). Ещё покраска такого цвета у меня в книжке выполнена для Су с б/н-36 и б/н-05 и 02(экспериментальная УБэшка для рекордного перелета Моства К-н-А)
Так а Белый или Зеленый цвета от чего зависят? 
На ресурсе с моей ссылкой выложены фотки с заброш Африкандой, а на главной странице сообщается о закрытии Килп-Явра с 2001м году. Если это все дэза, то с какой целью её заливают в инэт? Непонятно... Сталкивался с противоположным явлением, когда в одном очень известном журнале печаталась статья о спуске подводной лодки и принятие её на вооружение, хотя на самом деле ничего этого не было (имею к этому отношение, поэтому в курсе дела).

----------


## Van der VAN

Nazar, An-Z
Извините, первая часть предыдущего поста была адресована для собеседника с Ником Nazar.

Для An-Z:
Вот более точные ссылки на указанный выше ресурс:
http://gv470iap.narod.ru/albums/albums.html
http://gv470iap.narod.ru/history/history14.html

----------


## An-Z

Покупайте любую часть декали Су-27 от "Линденхилл", там все варианты даются для летающих (летавших) строевых машин, как более простой вариант от "Бегемота", тоже много машин летающих на Северо-западе России, там очень подробные аннотации по покраске, хотя и не всегда верные....

Не знаю, что Вы видели и в каких книгах, всё более менее стоящее по Су-27 у меня есть, назовите название, издательство, старницу - разберёмся, что там за черные коки. 
Я же говорю о самолётах в СТРОЕВЫХ частях, всё что летает на авиашоу меня не интересует - эти самолёты меняют окраску чуть не ежегодно.
Чёт я ничего про Килп-явр по указанным вами ссылкам не нашёл, везде говорится о закрытии в 2001 году Африканды, Килпы живут и надеюсь будут жить!
Для заводской окраски белые или зелёные радиопрозрачные панели зависят от заводской серии. Где то до двацатых серий были зелёные покрытия, потом пяток серий имели белые конусы РЛС с зелёными "пилотками", а потом пошли сплошь белые покрытия.. до последней 42 серии.. Кстати, эти панели могли в процессе службы заменяться, мне доводилось видеть Су-27 у которых одна "пилотка" зелёная, а другоая белая..
А вот ремонтные окраски анализу поддаются с трудом, потому как красились чаще всего из наличия подходящей краски.

----------


## Van der VAN

An-Z,
Издательство "Полигон", Книги для моделистов, 1993, 1993. (ГончарЪ, Москва). Авиационная серия красный флаг. Это всё про одну книжечку. Страницы с 24 по 29-цветные фото. Так и называется "СУ-27" Красные буквы в верхнем левом углу и рисованая картинка самолета на обложке.

По поводу ссылок - да чет я стормозил. Там действительно сообщается про Африканду.  Кстати, такой же сайт есть про Мончегорскую а/базу где тож повествуется об ее закрытии, а NAZAR уверяет, что там ещё летают???? 
Да и хотел поинтересоваться, а около Килпа поблизости есть какой-нить крупный населенный пункт, который было бы реально опознать на карте? А то я весьма смутно представляю где это вообще имеет место быть! 
Спасибо за подробности про окраску и декальки!

----------


## AC

В Мончегорске "закрыли" иап ПВО, а рап ВВС там остался.



> Да и хотел поинтересоваться, а около Килпа поблизости есть какой-нить крупный населенный пункт, который было бы реально опознать на карте?


Мурманск

----------


## Van der VAN

AC,
иап-истребительно авиационный полк, а "рап" - это что за полк? И, будте любезны, сообщите пожалуйста, где располагается аэродром Бесовец? Он ведь тоже где-то на Кольском?

----------


## AC

> AC,
> иап-истребительно авиационный полк, а "рап" - это что за полк? И, будте любезны, сообщите пожалуйста, где располагается аэродром Бесовец? Он ведь тоже где-то на Кольском?


*рап* - разведывательный авиационный полк
http://www.weltkrieg.ru/info/ru/
Про Бесовец:
http://dir.avia.ru/airports/95290391010748626.shtml

----------


## An-Z

> An-Z,
> Издательство "Полигон", Книги для моделистов, 1993, 1993. (ГончарЪ, Москва). Авиационная серия красный флаг. Это всё про одну книжечку. Страницы с 24 по 29-цветные фото. Так и называется "СУ-27" Красные буквы в верхнем левом углу и рисованая картинка самолета на обложке.


Цветные фото есть только на 24 странице, далее рисунки.. Итак, стр.24 05 борт, самолёт принадлежал ЛИИ, возможно и сейчас принадлежит, а в ЛИИ могли покрасить что угодно и как угодно, хотя камуфляж планера "заводской", есть подозрение, что это так фотка обработана при предпечатной подготовке, а на самом деле все панели зелёные :Rolleyes:  
стр.26-27 тут рисунок самолёта на котором Цимбал летал, сравните его с фото, вопросы отпадут..
стр. 28 тоже самое, полиграфические огрехи.. на самом деле радиопрозрачные покрытия - зелёные

----------


## Van der VAN

АС,
Признателен за ссылки.
An-Z,
Спасибо за интерес к вопросу. И все же у меня остаются некоторые сомнения на этот счет. (36 борту могли придать сегодняшний вид несколько позднее)

----------


## An-Z

> ..Спасибо за интерес к вопросу. И все же у меня остаются некоторые сомнения на этот счет. (36 борту могли придать сегодняшний вид несколько позднее)


Да сомневайтесь на здоровье! Был бы смысл :))) Внешний вид у 36 борта менялся только в районе бортномеров... Впервые я увидел  этот самолёт и смог в нём посидеть в 1990 году, крайняя наша встреча была в сентябре прошлого года.. У меня есть  фото этого самолёта до стокновения с "орионом", после, и на всём протяжении его службы с регулярностью раз в год-два...бла,бла,бла.. 
В общем верьте мне и будет вам щастье! :Biggrin:

----------


## haneto

Hi,fellows!

Sorry that I cannot speak Russian.

These pictures are just incredible!I'm deeply impressed and inspired to make a 1/72 Kilp-Yavr AB diorama with Su-27+MiG-31.

Any one can tell me more details about these pictures?A multi training day with MiG-31s from other units in Kilp-Yavr AB?

Thanks a lot in advance!

----------


## An-Z

'First to arrive at Kilp-Yavr in early September were 4 Su-27s from the
159th 
Guards and 2 Su-27s from the 177th Fighter Regiments. Good weather allowed

four flying days with pilots of the 9th Guards Fighter Regiment, and during

this period "Guests" acquainted themselves with the operation area and the

firing range. On 16th September at Kilp-Yavr arrived 4 MiG-31s from the 
458th Guards Fighter Regiment which also were to take part at missile 
practice. For the first time the Kilp-Yavr airfield hosted representatives

of all fighter regiments of the 6th VVs-PVO Army, and they were to 
demostrate their prowness with missiles.
  In the following week three flying days of standard fighter training 
exercises were planned, including use of air-to-air missile duds. But all 
the plans were changed considerably by weather. In the first day of flights

pilots enjoyed good weather, but on Tuesday they were greeted by low 
overcast and small showers with strong gusts of northern wind. Flights were

cancelled till Wednesday, but on that day rain turned into snow, by 
afternoon hills around the airfield were all-white with snow, and the
runway 
was covered with ice. Flights again were cancelled, till Thursday.
On Thursday weather conditions were much better - very bright sun and 
visibility "million by million", as pilots say, though the temperature 
dropped from +15C to -2C. It should be hoted that in contrast to Western...."

Even more read in magazine "Vzlet"  http://www.take-off.ru/asp/main11_2006
Learn Russian! :Wink:

----------


## mariokrijan

> 'First to arrive at Kilp-Yavr in early September were 4 Su-27s from the
> 159th 
> Guards and 2 Su-27s from the 177th Fighter Regiments. Good weather allowed
> 
> four flying days with pilots of the 9th Guards Fighter Regiment, and during
> 
> this period "Guests" acquainted themselves with the operation area and the
> 
> firing range. On 16th September at Kilp-Yavr arrived 4 MiG-31s from the 
> ...


yes yes i tried to read russian, because i am from croatia and i learn cirilic and serbian language,and most of these topics I understand what is talkin about!!! 
i have one question: when are side numbers of these su27 are repainted in blue outlined white? is famous bn 36 still 36 or 39 red or blue? very confusing!!! thanks!!!!

----------


## haneto

Thanks a lot for the explaination,An-Z! :Smile:  

I also read the magazine link with the help of Babelfish Translate website.(the description is about another photo thread here about the training held in Besovets AB?)

Yes,I'm learning Russian,though quite slowly.And I'll show you my archievements here later on. :Biggrin:  

Thanks again! 

Regards,
Yufei

----------


## An-Z

> ...i have one question: when are side numbers of these su27 are repainted in blue outlined white? is famous bn 36 still 36 or 39 red or blue? very confusing!!! thanks!!!!


Бортовые номера начали перекрашивать после реорганизации 941 и 470 истребительных полков, было это в 2001 году.
До этой даты все самолёты 941 иап несли красные бортовые номера с тонким чёрным кантом, а самолёты 470 синие с тонким белым. Так что знаменитый Су-27 с бортовым 36 имел бортовой номер с тонким чёрным кантом, а после столкновения с Р-3В номер был изменён на 38,  тоже красный с чёрным кантом. В настоящее время он имеет номер 31, синий с белым кантом.

----------


## mariokrijan

> Бортовые номера начали перекрашивать после реорганизации 941 и 470 истребительных полков, было это в 2001 году.
> До этой даты все самолёты 941 иап несли красные бортовые номера с тонким чёрным кантом, а самолёты 470 синие с тонким белым. Так что знаменитый Су-27 с бортовым 36 имел бортовой номер с тонким чёрным кантом, а после столкновения с Р-3В номер был изменён на 38,  тоже красный с чёрным кантом. В настоящее время он имеет номер 31, синий с белым кантом.


thanks a lot!!! that is very interesting story!!!

----------


## AC

> Интересно, в строю ли еще тот Су-27, что "Ориона" таранил в свое время?





> в строю и даже летает..





> :)  ну не всёж так прямолинейно, уже писалось неоднократно, что номер его после столкновения был перекрашен на 38, а потом ещё раз.. но отметка на самолёте " в память" о событии нанесена..


Судьбу этого Су-27 наконец то поведал свежий июньский номер "Авиации и космонавтики". Оказывается, *он под №33 служит в 611 иап в Бежецке* (Дорохово). Не летает, но типа числится в ряду годных к полетам... Есть в журнале и его фото с нового места службы -- с разными законцовками килей...

----------


## An-Z

:) смишно, чтоб мы без АиК делали, откуда бы о нём узнали.. он год как приколе в Килпах стоит, во всяком случае в прошлом году стоял.. у него ресурс кой по чему вышел, так что смысла в его переброске в Бежецк нет.. а в журнале заводской не указан? Тогда можно было бы сказать на все 100%, он или не он..

----------


## AC

> :) смишно, чтоб мы без АиК делали, откуда бы о нём узнали... он год как приколе в Килпах стоит, во всяком случае в прошлом году стоял... у него ресурс кой по чему вышел, так что смысла в его переброске в Бежецк нет.ю. а в журнале заводской не указан? Тогда можно было бы сказать на все 100%, он или не он..


Заводской не указан... Написано лишь, что это машина первых серий... Автор (Никольский) для написания этой статьи по истории 611 иап посещал его лично в 2007 г. -- статья сопровождена большим фоторепортажем с карточками этого года...

----------


## An-Z

Никольский - сказочник! Он даже исторические формуляры пересказывает с ошибками и неточностями..
ех 36 борт - самолёт 16 серии, а в Бежецк в 93 году передали три боевых самолёта и одну спарку, все со второй эскадрильи.. боевые были 15 серии , а спарка 12-й..

----------


## AC

> Никольский - сказочник! Он даже исторические формуляры пересказывает с ошибками и неточностями..
> ех 36 борт - самолёт 16 серии, а в Бежецк в 93 году передали три боевых самолёта и одну спарку, все со второй эскадрильи.. боевые были 15 серии , а спарка 12-й..


Ну что же делать!!!??? Журнал -- официальный печатный орган ВВС. Редакционная коллегия -- во главе с главкомом. Автор -- известный, специализируется на истории частей. Для написания статей его специально в командировки отправляют, в частях как своего принимают, истоические формуляры перед ним раскрывают... А на выходе опять "сказки"!!!??? Кому же еще верить то остается!!!???  :Eek:

----------


## F70173

> :) смишно, чтоб мы без АиК делали, откуда бы о нём узнали.. он год как приколе в Килпах стоит, во всяком случае в прошлом году стоял.. у него ресурс кой по чему вышел, так что смысла в его переброске в Бежецк нет.. а в журнале заводской не указан? Тогда можно было бы сказать на все 100%, он или не он..


Андрей, про Сушку столкнувшуюся с Орионом говорил весь Бежецкий полк, это  не личные фантазии М. Никольского. Подтверждаю лично так как в конце марта 'этого года находился в Дорохово вместе с ним. Сам лично фотал этот самолёт.

----------


## AC

*F70173*, так это Ваши фото использованы в статье?

----------


## An-Z

Дим, у нас лет 30 назад полстраны утверждало, что с Лениным бревно на субботнике таскало, так что, всем верить? Понятно желание людей быть причастными хоть к чему то, великому..
На приведённой тобой фотке Су-27 с перекрашенным номером, а старый проглядывает? Может известен? Если проглядывает двадцать-какойто номер, то сам понимаешь, это не тот самолёт, который с "Орионом" бодался... Это я к тому, что даже такие великие люди как ты с Никольским неудосужились открыть формуляр и поглядеть, что делал самолёт в день инциндента, и кто на нём летал.. и это то при полной протекции Дробышевского. Прям взяли и поверили.. как любимый собиратель русских сказок Афанасьев :Biggrin:  
Формуляр же ех36 борта я видел и фотал, запись о полёте в тот день есть, время совпадает, пилот - В.Цимбал.
Так что не стоит уподобляться МК и КП и плодить сенсации, тем более что вы являетесь официальным печатным органом ВВС

----------


## F70173

Андрей, ты совершенно прав, проглядывает на нём старый номер 22. Но я то формулярами не занимаюсь, только фотографирую. Слышал разговоры про эту Сушку, но мне и не в домёк было что так могут присваивать себе былые подвиги

----------


## F70173

*AC*
я в ближайшее время выложу фото на форуме

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, ты совершенно прав, проглядывает на нём старый номер 22. Но я то формулярами не занимаюсь, только фотографирую. Слышал разговоры про эту Сушку, но мне и не в домёк было что так могут присваивать себе былые подвиги


Пишите опровержение! С таким стилем работы АиК без сенсационных материалов не останется НИКОГДА! :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> *AC*
> я в ближайшее время выложу фото на форуме


Спасибо! Будем ждать!

----------


## andrew_78

To An-Z
Андрей, можно пару вопросов в приват?

----------


## An-Z

> To An-Z
> Андрей, можно пару вопросов в приват?


 можна можна

----------


## Nazar

> Андрей, ты совершенно прав, проглядывает на нём старый номер 22. Но я то формулярами не занимаюсь, только фотографирую. Слышал разговоры про эту Сушку, но мне и не в домёк было что так могут присваивать себе былые подвиги


У отца в полку был всем известный случай, когда Ту-16РМ-1 столкнулся в 73м году с Фантомом,  в начале 90х когда все это стало мне интересно, я начал спрашивать фото этого борта или просил показать мне его на стоянке.
 За почти двадцать лет, самолет поменял несколько б\н и переходил из одной эскадрилии в другую, в итоге указывали два борта, но окончательный ответ я так и не получил,  вот фото одного из предпологаемых бортов
Правда это было много раньше, чем инциндент с Орионом

----------


## GSI

> а можно как-нить узнать больше подробностей? где и что сократили и где вообще имеются действующие а/базы для су/миг-27/29?


Если кому интересно про МиГ-31:
в 1993 году сократили 72 гв.иап (Амдерма) и на базе 445 иап (Котлас МиГ-25) создали 458 гвардейский Полоцкий ордена Суворова III степени иап на МиГ-31.
Потом сократили Талаги (1998г.), Мончегорск в 2001 (оставили там МиГ-25РБ и Су-24МР), Громово в 2002г, часть техники перегнали во Ржев и Липецк на базу "хранения"  :Frown:  , что могло летать перегнали в Котлас, да там были МиГ-31Б, их отдали потом в Пермь (Б.Савино)
Так что приемником и продолжателем всех традиций сокращенных полков сейчас является 458 гв.иап в Котласе (п.Савватия) они то и были на стрельбах в Килп-Явре с разноцветными номерами  :Smile: 

На фото разведка погоды в Громово перед перегоном матчасти, снимал ваш покорный слуга  :Biggrin:  ("Над Ладогой" декабрь 2001 года)

----------


## haneto

Hello,every one.

I'm now making a 1/72 Su-27 and decide to make it a 941 IAP bird or 641 GvIAP one.

Any one has the most updated information (e.g:new port number) for these Flankers?

(Pictures from Linden Hill instruction sheet,former 941 IAP Su-27 with red port numbers,which I think should have been change to blue)

----------


## haneto

Contiued!







Thank you very much!

----------


## An-Z

Shown here blue 03  is an modern kind of this plane after association 941 IAP and 641 GvIAP

----------


## haneto

> Shown here blue 03  is an modern kind of this plane after association 941 IAP and 641 GvIAP


Thank you,Andrey!

You mean the "Blue 03" with the "leaping wolf" emblem in the first page of the instruction sheet?

----------


## An-Z

Откопал фото законцовки киля того самого 36 борта, теперь моделисты смогут смело моделировать рельные повреждения от винта Р-3В!

----------


## Антон

> Откопал фото законцовки киля того самого 36 борта, теперь моделисты смогут смело моделировать рельные повреждения от винта Р-3В!


Это правый киль???

----------


## An-Z

Ну да, обтекатель антенки наблюдаете? Он только на правом киле..

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Андрей, спасибо за фото!

Подмажусь-ка я к теме. Вот тут накалякал кой-чего... Не фотография, конечно, но тоже к Килп-Явру относится :)

----------


## An-Z

:) всегда пожалста! Очень даже не плохо накалякал, зачот! А вид сверху будет? ;)

----------


## AC

> Андрей, спасибо за фото!
> Подмажусь-ка я к теме. Вот тут накалякал кой-чего... Не фотография, конечно, но тоже к Килп-Явру относится :)


А какому году соответствуют элементы окраски?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> А вид сверху будет?


Конкретно этого борта вряд ли.




> А какому году соответствуют элементы окраски?


Ну... Полагаю, окраска соответствует этому веку :)
А точнее может Андрей сказать, я с его фотографий рисовал.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Решил запостить сюда.

Натолкнулся в инете на замечательные фото МиГ-31. Замечательны они тем, что сделаны не с земли, а в воздухе.  :Smile:  Итак, смотрим:

http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...el-mig-31.html

----------


## Kasatka

фотки миг-31 благополучно украдены.. недавно ссылку присылали на сайт одного товарища, забыл ник, с фотосайт.ру

----------


## Nazar

Знаю автора первой фотографии и крайней ( крайняя моя  :Smile: ) , даже копирайт обрезали хулиганы.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Знаю автора первой фотографии и крайней ( крайняя моя ) , даже копирайт обрезали хулиганы.


Так вы это... возмутитесь!  :Smile:  Автор этого блога даже писал что-то на этом форуме вроде. Так что далеко ходить не надо.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Общался на днях с человеком, недавно переведшимся из Килп-Явра - говорит, полк собираются перебазировать на Оленегорск. Гражданские в шоке, без полка поселок не выживет... :Frown:

----------


## F70173

> фотки миг-31 благополучно украдены.. недавно ссылку присылали на сайт одного товарища, забыл ник, с фотосайт.ру


там почти весь сайт ворованный

----------


## Nazar

> Общался на днях с человеком, недавно переведшимся из Килп-Явра - говорит, полк собираются перебазировать на Оленегорск. Гражданские в шоке, без полка поселок не выживет...


Значит Ту-22М3 Оленегорского МРАП скорее всего все-таки передадут в ДА

----------


## Stratosaurus

> там почти весь сайт ворованный


Если вы знаете имя фото автора, то я опубликую в моем блоге. Я делаю не украдено ничего. Фото в общественном месте. Я верю что хорошо что много люди могут увидеть фото, везде в мире. Не только несколько. Я люблю так много русские самолеты и я чувствую восхищение их страной. 
Приветствия от Испания. 
Огорченно для для того чтобы не мочь написать в русском, я использую переводчика.

----------


## AC

> Знаю автора первой фотографии и крайней ( крайняя моя ) , даже копирайт обрезали хулиганы.


А каких лет эти фото МиГ-31? (хотя бы примерно)...  :Confused:

----------


## Stratosaurus

> А каких лет эти фото МиГ-31? (хотя бы примерно)...


Para todos. For all.  Для всех.

http://www.photosight.ru/users/197169/

Saludos desde Espa&#241;a.

----------


## Nazar

> А каких лет эти фото МиГ-31? (хотя бы примерно)...


Фото можно сказать свежие (те о которых я говорил ) , все кроме крайней снималось с Котласовских Миг-31 , летчиком с которым я имел честь познакомиться в Пушкине.
Крайняя (моя) снималась в 1997году .

----------


## F70173

> Фото можно сказать свежие (те о которых я говорил ) , все кроме крайней снималось с Котласовских Миг-31 , летчиком с которым я имел честь познакомиться в Пушкине.
> Крайняя (моя) снималась в 1997году .



а история некоторых фоток этого котласовского лётчика занятна. Будучи в полку, мы с товарищем долго упрашивали его взять в полёт зеркалку, но он ни в какую.. пока командир лично не приказал :)
после, сам был очень доволен своими фотографиями

----------


## Nazar

> после, сам был очень доволен своими фотографиями


Очень часто так и бывает. :Smile:

----------


## F70173

> Очень часто так и бывает.


И ещё. Справедливости ради надо заметить, что сей человек на сайте http://www.photosight.ru/users/197169/ выложил и пару чужих фоток  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> Фото можно сказать свежие (те о которых я говорил ) , все кроме крайней снималось с Котласовских Миг-31 , летчиком с которым я имел честь познакомиться в Пушкине.
> Крайняя (моя) снималась в 1997году .


Спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Значит Ту-22М3 Оленегорского МРАП скорее всего все-таки передадут в ДА


Да, в плане "оптимизации и нового облика" это прописано...  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

История...

----------

